# Art has the Power to Bring People Together



## wildandfree (Feb 25, 2015)

[WG, BHM, FFA (multiple), explicit sex.] A story of love, romance and sexual exploration.

*Art has the Power to Bring People Together*
by Wildandfree (formerly Molly)

Chapter One: 
*Home*

The light from the laptop set the dark bedroom in a cool blue light. Melanie was reclining with the computer propped up in her lap listening to the gentle, rhythmic breath of Robert who was resting next to her. She heard her large partner sigh contentedly and felt him searching for her between the sheets. He rolled towards her, resting his forehead up against her hip and slowly ran his hand up her thigh. 

A low, rumbling murmuredmmmmmm sound came from under the blankets. Honey are you reading your naughty fat guy stories?

Melanie felt her face break into a smile. Maybe. anyway, I told you they arent sex stories. its more like romance.

He rumbled a chuckle and kissed her hip. Call it what you want... I thought you were getting into bed to cuddle me. He used his cutest voice and it had the effect he was hoping for. Melanie let out a sigh, not an annoyed or angry sigh, but a sigh of happy resignation. Because when Rob used his super-powered cuteness, Melanie was defenseless. She set her laptop on the night table carefully and slid down under the blanket to Roberts level. In the low, blue light he looked at her with sleepy eyes. 

Thats more like it. He sighed happily.

His naked body pressed softly against her; Robert was such a gloriously thick and handsome fat man. She wrapped her arms around him, absolutely relishing in the warmth of his embrace. Melanie had been missing this feeling for months, just counting down the days until she could be back home with her man. This was her first full week back home in half a year and she was still savouring every moment of it. 

You dont seem tired my darling Rob commented, since Melanie had begun giving his chest little kisses.

Im not.

But you should try to sleep.

Ehmmmm. she grumbled. I cant. My mind is racing She immediately went back to kissing the very breast-like softness of Robs chubby pectorals. She could see why people had a fascination with breasts, they were so wonderously soft and bouncy 

You will be amazing tomorrow. There is nothing to worry about. The art show will be a hit and you are going to have such a good time.

This was one of the many reasons Melanie was so in love with this man. He conveyed to her just what she needed to hear at the right time. She stopped kissing to look at him. I hope you are right.

Rob was smiling back. You dont have to stop, you know. He gestured at his chest. You're doing such an excellent job.

Again, just what she needed to hear. With added enthusiasm she pounced at Roberts body, pulling herself against him, enveloping herself in his presence. Her hands slid down his hefty love-handles and rested along the curve of his huge, soft belly. Oh, how she loved his plush, pillowy body. She sighed with contentment as she gently clutched his balls and penis in her hands. Robert groaned in response. She felt him growing in her hands. 

Your romance stories seemed to put you in a very good mood he teased.
Melanie giggled into his chest and continued to stroke his penis with one hand while gently grabbing a healthy handful of soft side flesh with the other.
Stories about sexy fat guys I still dont understand it. But it makes my babe happy. And that makes me -Ughh...ohhh!- very happy! 

Even after six years together, Robert still sometimes felt the need to gently question Melanies fascination with fat men. She certainly didnt give him reason to be hesitant towards her. Melanie had always shown happy enthusiasm towards her lovers body. She empathized that he currently had reason to be legitimately more self-conscious than usual. He had recently gained a considerable amount of weight.

Enough talk, big man. Melanie was so turned on now. Especially because Rob used the F word and was commenting on one of her favorite subjects: fat men. Her petite body was pressed firmly against his. Rob slipped her panties down and allowed his hands to move between her legs and feel how hot and wet she was. It seemed to be enough proof for him right now that Melanie knew what she wanted.

Oh babe his husky voice rasped into her ear, I think I know what might help you relax.

He rolled flat on his back and let Melanie straddle him. She wasted no time lowering her warm, silky vagina over his erection. She shuddered as she felt his thick, hard penis ease all the way in, and she began gently rolling her hips back and forth, feeling her moisture increase with every push. She rested her firm belly against the rotund, furry softness of his middle and continued to grind against his body in an intentionally slow rhythm.

Oh honey Ive missed you so much Melanie said breathily.

Ughhh oh my love Ive missed you so much too

The two of them had been engaging in a very healthy amount of sex all week, still acclimating to being back in each others lives. It was so good to finally be home again. 

For the last 6 months, Melanie had been on the road across Canada, on assignment with the Fine Arts Commision of Canada. She had been hired to conduct classes and tours at top galleries across the country in a campaign targeting high school students. It was a rare and amazing experience, but with the busy schedule she had to keep, Melanie and Robert had few opportunities to see each other. They tried. The agreement was for either Melanie or Rob to fly out to see each other every two weeks, which meant that Melanie or Rob only had to make the flight once every month. 

But as time carried on, it had become prohibitively expensive in both money and time. First they were seeing each other every 2 weeks as planned, but then work scheduling or other plans got in the way. It became once every 6 weeks that they were able to get together, and then closing out the 6 month relationship-endurance-test, it had been a full two months apart. 

Every opportunity they had to be together, Melanie couldnt help but notice that her partner looked a little chubbier. She didnt worry about it at all. She was just so, so happy to get some time with him. It was probably just the stress of work and bachelor lifestyle that Rob was living in her absence. He had mentioned that he was working as many hours as his office would allow, and he was likely ordering in more frequently rather than wasting time cooking. It wasnt as though he was slim before she had left anyway. He was already a big man of at least 350 pounds. Being a very tall man, he carried it well. 

Now, after their long break apart, it was clear that separation from Melanie was not at all good for Roberts waistline. When she met Robert at the airport after her 6 month assignment had ended, it was a bit of a shock. All his clothes were very snug, and he seemed to be wearing clothes he didnt typically wear. He also wasnt walking normally. He was limping, for one thing, but he was also waddling? Melanie didnt say a word about it for days after she got home; she didnt want to ruin their reunion with negativity. And besides, the extra weight wasnt unattractive on him, not in her eyes. 

Rather, it was upsetting because his weight gain was obviously making mobility difficult. Her darling man looked like he was in pain. She knew she had to say something soon but Rob could be so sensitive about these things. It wasnt until Tuesday night after Robert got home from work that Melanie finally said something. He was lying on the couch wearing just a tight t-shirt and underwear, scooping gummy bears into his mouth while he watched television. He had just shifted over to grab his can of soda from the floor. When he repositioned himself, his skin-tight t-shirt had rolled up over his navel, revealing his hefty belly. Melanie was sitting at the other end of the couch with Robs legs in her lap. She looked at his big gut hanging out, and noticed puffy pink lines from where the waistband of his pants had been. 
His pants are getting too tight. She thought to herself. 

Then she noticed there were some dark red lines near his navel. Four lines on the right side, and three on the left side of his navel. It looked as though a cat had scratched him. 

Whats on your belly there? She had asked him, running her hand over the strange marks. Rob looked surprised and tried to investigate what Melanie was referring to, but he couldnt easily see the lower part of his belly. He went to the bathroom mirror to have a look. When Melanie followed after him, Robert was frowning at his reflection. She noticed that he pulled the t-shirt down to cover his belly, although the shirt barely did the job. She asked him what was wrong and he had told her that those must be new stretch marks. 
New stretch marks? Melanie was familiar with Roberts old stretch marks, the silvery lines on his thighs and a few along his sides but she had never seen new ones on him. 

Ive been gaining weight lately he had admitted then. I. I think I need to start a diet, Mel. 

She agreed. His old knee injury had obviously not taken on the new weight well; she had been watching him limp around the house for days now. She gently asked him if he knew how much weight he had gained recently, and he had told her it was more than 60 pounds. 

60 pounds?! My goodness. Her traitorous body was getting so wet thinking about it. Why does that have to turn me on so much? 

They had sex immediately after the stretch mark revelation, partially to comfort and cheer Robert up, and partially because. well his even fatter belly really turned her on.


Oh oh oh Melanie was staring at Roberts chest and belly, watching it bounce and heave as she grinded faster and faster. Sweat was glistening on her chest. everything between her legs was wet and sliding easily. She bucked hard a last few times and moaned out loud. Rob felt her body quiver with the contractions following her climax. She was breathing very hard, smiling at her lover. 

Mmmm, thank you. She said when she caught her breath. She slid off of him and cuddled up to his left side. Robert was smiling at her too, and pulled her into a kiss. 

Im not finished yet, do you want to keep going? He asked.

Yeah of course. Id love it if you got on top of me, sexy man. 

Um. Not sure thats a great idea. I dont want to crush you. He said sheepishly. He was remembering the other night, when he had agreed to her request to have him on top of her. Because of their natural size difference, being on top of his girlfriend was tricky at the slimmest of times, but with the extra pounds getting in the way, she was actually getting smothered. The whole thing was so frightening, that he had had to stop making love to her. He was so ashamed that he was too big to give it to her the way she wanted. 

Whatever works best for you. She said breathlessly, still eager to get his dick back inside her.

Rob sat on his knees and asked her to lay on her back, lifting her bum into his lap and letting her legs straddle around his waist. He entered her from this sitting position, knowing that she was supported by pillows and not in any danger of suffocation under his considerable bulk. It wasnt long before he was no longer lamenting the shortfalls of his weight gain in his head. 

Mmmmm being able to get his girlfriend to orgasm was always a big turn on, and he could feel that it wasnt going to be long before he exploded. He pumped her hard, staring intensely into her eyes. Melanie was so beautiful. Her dark hair was splayed out over the pillow in moist tendrils and her cheeks and chest were flushed with color. She was still in a state of heightened sensitivity from her recent orgasm and every thrust was making her moan. It was too much. A couple more strong thrusts and Rob yielded to the spasms of climax. He then collapsed next to her, chest heaving, and sweat pouring off of him. Melanie threw her arms around him and nuzzled her face into his moist chest. He hugged her closely.

Are you tired yet? Rob finally managed to say between breaths.

Yeah I think that helped. Thanks babe. 

Within a few minutes Rob was asleep, and Melanie followed shortly after.


***

Melanie woke slowly on Saturday morning. Still half asleep, she searched her partners side of the bed. It was usually easy to make contact with her big lover, but this time the bed was cold. This made her wake completely, and for a second she feared that she was in a hotel somewhere far from home, but then she heard sounds from the kitchen. 

She smelled freshly brewed coffee. Silly of her.
She smiled happily to herself, lengthened her body, stretching fully, pressing her limbs against the soft fabric of the cool bed. She laid there for a few minutes just listening to the sounds of Robert moving around the kitchen. Moments like this were deeply missed when she was away. 

She crept up to the kitchen. Rob was turned away from her, wearing his loose grey sweat pants and nothing else. Well, maybe they had been loose. The waistband was stretched tight, the cotton fabric pulled to its limit across the expanse of his ass and thighs. Roberts long torso and broad shoulders still retained some of the physique of his more athletic days. But of course his back no longer tapered to a V, but curved out softly. Even 6 months ago he had a more defined waistline. Everything looked more plush and soft, from his love handles up to the nape of his neck.
Gosh, her big fella had gotten huge.

She thought back to four years ago, when Robert had decided that he would join a rugby team to encourage himself to get in shape while having some fun with the guys. At that time, he was deeply dissatisfied with his body and was struggling to eat healthy and exercise. Rugby had became the great jump start that he needed. He had gone from hovering around 375, down to 290 in his first year playing the sport and heavily monitoring his diet. And then in the next year he had gone down to 250. Not only was the result physically obvious, but his confidence skyrocketed as well. His fat, hanging belly was replaced by a trim core with just a hint of soft tummy. His jawline went from soft and thick, to square and defined. His thighs and calves were curved, thick and shapely, as well as his arms. Where was once a big, soft teddy bear now stood a quite different looking bear of a man. 

All his friends and family had showered him with compliments for his transformation. He hadnt been that trim since he was 15 years old. The positivity from his friends did wonders for his self-esteem. Of course Melanie had always thought he was simply gorgeous, but it was nice to finally see Robert glow with his own inner light. He clearly felt great. 

One particular moment of revelation was the day that Robert learned that other women thought he was a pretty hot number. Melanie smiled remembering the day Rob shared with her that he got the feeling he was being watched when he was on the rugby field. She had responded Well of course, babe. When Im not watching the game, Im watching the other mens wives on the sidelines. You have some admirers you know.

Seeing the realization dawn on Robs face was humourous. Rob was immediately both shocked and embarrassed, but then, almost in spite of himself a smile broke through. It was like looking at a different man, the day he realized he was a stud.

There he was, a tall, dark-haired jock, jogging by, wearing athletic shorts and a form-fitting jersey. He wore his hair longer, just past shoulder length back in those days. It was dark, thick and wavy. pooling gently around his face when it wasnt tied back. His more trim figure brought out the curve of his rugged, stubble-covered jawline. With his thick eyebrows, deep brown eyes, cute button nose, dimples and plush lips. he looked like the husky version of a Disney prince. She would literally hear women gasp and titter among themselves when he would get too hot and pull his shirt off during games. It would almost make her roll her eyes if she hadnt genuinely been so happy for Rob.

Then, in his third year, Robert collapsed in agony mid-game. A rough tackle had caused him to tear the muscles in his right knee. That ended up being the end of his rugby days. He wanted to rejoin his team, but after re-injuring his knee two more times, just doing normal day-to-day tasks, his doctor strongly urged him to find a low-impact way to exercise. In the months that turned into years following the injury, his weight began to creep up again. Without the structured exercise in his life, he returned to his lazier habits and went from a husky 250 to the tubby 350 he had inhabited for the majority of his adult life. Some of his body insecurities returned, but to Melanies surprise, he retained a good portion of his confidence.

Melanie emerged from her memories staring at Robs backside. A gentle curve began under his armpits and followed down and around his ample frame to produce a fat protruding belly that hung over his snug pants. 
Gosh, he is so fat now, I bet some of his shirts wouldnt even get over that soft belly. She suddenly imagined Rob on the playing field, wearing his rugby shorts and jersey, so rotund and jiggly as he waddled his fat ass over to pick up the ball. His love handles bulging over the little lycra shorts that covered his big, round ass. sucking in his thick chubby thighs. As he leaned forward to retrieve the ball his huge gut would push out of his skin-tight jersey and he would run his chubby hands over his soft belly

I can feel you staring at me! Rob said in a sing-song voice, breaking Melanie out of her fantasy. He turned and smiled at her, raising his eyebrows when he saw the expression she was making. Look at you! What have you been daydreaming about?

Her cheeks and neck flushed, something that happened when she was either embarrassed or aroused. In this case, both. Get control of yourself! Youre a sex-maniac lately!! She chided herself for her naughty thoughts. She should be supportive, not turned on. She worried that if Robert ever figured out exactly what kind of naughty thoughts she harboured about his body, he would be so put off that they would never make love again. 

Well, he clearly was oblivious to her daydream, because he welcomed her into his arms, yelping when her ice-cold hands made contact with his sides. 
Good grief woman! How are you always this cold? He chuckled and kissed the top of her head.

*

The sun was bursting through the kitchen window, shining warmly on Roberts back. 
The love of his life was in his arms, snuggling close. 
The radio was playing softly in the background.
The pancakes were sizzling in the pan.
The coffee was hot and fragrant.
The only expectations of him today were to find a nice suit to wear, and join his talented lady at her art show.

Life was something sweet and special. He was so content he could burst! A feeling of overwhelming joy was surging out of him.I love you so much, you know? He murmured into Melanies hair.

She looked up at him, I love you to. Youre pretty lovey-dovey right now, arent you?

He shrugged. This is our first lazy Saturday in six months. I guess youre never as thankful for what you have than when youve gone without.

True. But those pancakes wont thank you if they burn.

Right! Darling you need to let go of me or youll get burned. The oil is hot. 
She acquiesced, grudgingly.

Hey, would you be a dear and grab me a shirt? I didnt really think the whole cooking shirtless thing through. He winced. I can attest that the oil is very hot.

When she returned Robert was relieved that Melanie had brought one of the biggest t-shirts he had, one of those XXXL volunteer shirts that everyone has. He was touched that she obviously chose this shirt on purpose. He had plenty of other nicer t-shirts, but they didnt fit. 

I think well need to go shopping today for a suit for you to wear tonight. Melanie said as she sipped her coffee. 

Robert set a plate of pancakes at their little kitchen table and relaxed back into his seat. It creaked a little, but Rob didnt worry. When they furnished their house, they had sensibly purchased strong furniture. 

I dont know when our last formal function was but Im pretty sure your dress pants are too small. She said it as kindly and neutrally as she could. 

I know. I went through my dress clothes last week, I dont think anything fits, and if it does, nothing matches.

Oh? Melanie cocked her head at him. 

He smirked. Thats right. Im organised. And I have a plan. Surprised? 

Well yes! But happily so! Whats your plan?

Im going to rent a nice suit for tonight. He took a big mouthful of syrupy pancakes and swallowed before continuing. That way I can have a nice suit without paying way too much. And besides. It will be cheaper in the long run He took another bite of pancakes, because (munch munch munch) I am starting a diet. He took another mouth of pancake. He flushed slightly in his cheeks and busied himself with his breakfast while Melanie watched. A smile crept over her face. 

Good plan. She took a few bites of pancake and a sip of coffee before continuing. Thats great because this way your suit can match my dress and well look super cute! 

He was glad she didnt start talking about dieting. It wasnt a subject he enjoyed. He knew he was far fatter than he had ever gotten before right now but Melanie was back. Things were going to get back to normal. He was going to try harder this time. He knew he had to. For his health. That damn knee was swelling up fairly regularly now, and it was not encouraging him to exercise. Just the opposite.

If he didnt act now, Robert feared that he would get so heavy that his injured leg wouldnt support him, and that would only make him fatter. Then there would be no hope. And for a guy that was only in his 30s, that was very, very bad news.


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 25, 2015)

Chapter Two:
*A Handsome Suit for a Handsome Muse*

Finally, around noon, they managed to get organised and leave the house. They drove to an older part of the city, a run-down, dumpy looking area that had a surprising number of small specialty businesses. When they got to the rental store, Rob drove right past it, and continued down two blocks and a street over. When Melanie questioned him, Robert said they HAD to stop in at “the best, most authentic ramen restaurant in the city.”

Because it was lunch. And he was hungry. And he would be grumpy if he was hungry and choose an ugly suit.
Melanie gently reminded him of the pancakes, with cream and syrup and strawberries… that they only just finished at 11:00 that morning. 

“But it is already almost 1:00. And… it’s ramen. I’m so hungry… my stomach can tell time, and it says I already missed lunch.”

“You need to let your stomach know about Saturdays.” 

“Ramen. Babe. ramen. Its just soup.” 

He was really playing the cute card. Damn. Of course she agreed and shortly after that she was watching Rob happily slurp down a huge steamy bowl while she sampled some barbecued tomatoes and mushrooms which were delicious.

When Rob was stuffed to the brim with pork and noodles, they finally got him sized for a suit. She realized that this was pretty smart, actually. Rob would be fitted for a slightly roomier suit since he was already bloated from pancakes and ramen. When he digested, his suit would feel more comfortable, and he could go to town on the hors d'oeuvres tonight without feeling to stuffed and fat in his suit. No one likes to feel like a fat-sausage in formal wear when they are mingling with strangers. Perfect.

When Robert came out of the dressing room, he looked stunning. Melanie had brought along her dress for tonight and Kyle, their assistant, had matched the fabric perfectly. Black pants, black jacket, and all his layers were shades of red.

Kyle gave Melanie a pat on the shoulder and sighed contentedly in Rob’s direction. “Spin around for us Robert, there’s a good man.” Kyle suggested.

Robert obliged, slowly shifting around in front of a three-sectioned mirror.

“What do you think?”

“Oh Rob… you look so good.” Melanie said emotionally.

“Good enough to eat.” Kyle added saucily under his breath. 

Robert heard him and blushed pink, but smiled. “So… this is good enough?”

“Oh, you look gorgeous!” Melanie said, nodding emphatically.

“Yes he does.” Kyle said.

“Well, I’m going to change then.” Robert gave Kyle a curious look and turned back to the dressing room. Kyle eyed up Robert’s bottom as he walked away. 

“Thank you so much for your help Kyle.” Melanie said.

“Oh… the pleasure was mine.”

“I’m really impressed that your store carries larger sizes.” 

“Oh yes. That’s really our bread and butter around here. We rent more plus-sizes than anything else. I really think bigger men are better off renting for the night than purchasing new. A new suit like that would be over $1000.00.”

Melanie whistled. “Wow.”

“Yes I know. Considering your partner is exceptionally tall, you can tack on an extra $500.00”

“We have a hard time finding a good fit sometimes” Melanie admitted.

“And if your man likes to eat, you end up having to do it all over again in a few months.” Kyle rolled his eyes dramatically and then added, “Oh, I should say, my partner is (he whispered the next part) a big, handsome man as well.” He winked.

“Ah.” Melanie understood.


As they left the rental shop, boxes in their arms, Rob asked Melanie why she was smiling so much. She explained that she had a nice talk with Kyle while he was changing.

“Yeah, he was really helpful.” Rob said innocently.

“That was partially because he is really good at his job. And partially because he thought you were a babe!”

“Oh!” Realization dawned on Robert. “Really? He thought I was… attractive?” 

“Mmmm-hmmm” she nodded, smiling. 

“Is that why you look so smiley?”

“Yeah, kinda. It’s always nice when someone agrees that your partner is sexy.”

“I guess.”

“I have good tastes. And I’m lucky.” Melanie said. “Not that I need validation. I don’t really give two hoots what anyone else thinks. But it is still nice to hear.”

“I guess you don’t get to hear it too often…. that your man is attractive, I mean. Not anymore. Not since I’m…. not playing rugby anymore.” 

“Is that what you think? Well.” Melanie smiled haughtily at her partner. “I will have you know that I can name many people that think you are a sexy man. Just as you are. Not rugby-Rob, just you, as you are.”

Rob was driving, but he was now getting distracted, and kept glancing at Melanie’s face to catch if she was fibbing.
She wasn’t. “Um, explain?”

“You know that I have an online art portfolio right?”

“Yes.”

“And you know I have some artistic nude portraits of you there.”

“Yes. I cringe, but yes. I agreed you could do that, under an assumed name of course.”

“Yes of course.”

“Well?”

“Well. A lot of my &#8216;followers’ for lack of a better word, have had some really nice things to say about the portraits of you I’ve posted.”

“Oh?…”

“The most positive comments I get are from the portraits actually. Especially the ones where you are a bit on the heavier side.”

Robert looked surprised, but kept his eyes on the road. They were almost home anyway. “What… what do people say?” He asked.

“My online friends think you are really handsome. At first people ask if you are a real person that I know, or just a model. And I say you are my partner. I’m really happy that you let me post my artwork of you, dear. You have no idea the impact it has. I’ve made a lot of friends because people think you are brave to let someone draw you. And people love the variety of seeing heavier models. I’ve had some people even admit that it was because of my artwork that they tried some nude modeling themselves… heavier men and women… that decided to make a statement and allow themselves to be loved with pencils and paper. Some of my friends find my nude drawings erotic even…”

“Erotic you say…” Rob couldn’t keep the interest out of his voice.

“Yup.”

Robert pulled into their parking spot. “Oh come on Mel! You can’t just say &#8216;yup’! And how is it that you’ve never mentioned this before?”

“I don’t know. My online art life is mostly private. I didn’t think you were that interested in the dorky art community. We talk about all kind of stuff. I guess I never really thought about it.”

“I would be interested to read some of these comments, given that apparently I’m popular online.”

“As soon as we get inside, I’ll show you.”


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 25, 2015)

Chapter 3:
*Making Friends with Fat Male Nudes *

They unpacked from shopping, Melanie made some tea and they got comfortable on the couch. She logged in to her laptop and pulled up her art portfolio. 

“Fat Male Nudes?” Robert questioned as he read the headline of one of the folders.

Melanie blushed furiously. “Um… yup. That’s you.”

“Fat Male Nudes.” He said again, just to hear it. He liked that Melanie looked embarrassed for once. Robert opened the file.


There were a dozen thumbnail images, each with a separate title: 
&#8216;Man seated by a window.’ His fat belly pooched in his lap in this picture. Not as fat as I am now… he realized.
&#8216;Reclined man.’ Robert was naked on the bed, lying on his side. There were roses. Oh god. 
&#8216;The Lovers embrace.’ Robert remembered this one; Melanie had set up a camera to take a nude image of both of them, holding each other. She had then used the image to create a drawing. It was quite captivating actually.

He scanned through all the images, both horrified and flattered. One file was a sub-folder. It was titled: &#8216;Rugby Season’.
He opened it. Rob looked at the thin version of himself. Man, he did look great back then. He noticed that there were only four images in the &#8216;Rugby’ file. And there did seem to be significantly fewer comments under these images. A few of the comments were simply asking if this was the same male model as in her other portraits.

“These are not…. ahem… &#8216;fat male nudes’” He commented.

“Yeah. Thats why I separated them. I didn’t want to lie.” Melanie said.

Robert went back to the &#8216;fat’ pictures, reading through some of the comments attached to each separate image:
&#8216;Brilliant. You’ve captured the dignity of your subject so well!’
&#8216;These are so beautiful Crocus! You’re lucky to have a willing subject! And he is such a babe!’
&#8216;Wow, wouldn’t mind coming home to that! Hubba hubba!’
&#8216;I love that you don’t try to hide your subject’s weight. The fact that he proudly poses is seductive and erotic.’

Robert was blushing. He still didn’t know if it was horrifying or flattering. He kept scrolling through.

“Wow.” Robert said after about twenty minutes of reading. Melanie said nothing. Robert fell quiet. Finally, he said “Your online name is Crocus May?”

“Yeah. Crocus: our provincial flower, and May, my birth month. It seemed fitting.”

He nodded. “I like it.”

“And Moon-Glow-Ocean… that’s obviously a female friend of yours? She commented more than anyone else.” 

“Oh yeah, we’re really good friends now. She’s an artist too. And she… prefers heavier guys. Like me. Her online name is &#8216;Moonglocean’ like, all one word. It’s based on a piece of artwork of hers. Here, I’ll show you.” Melanie clicked a few buttons and &#8216;Moonglocean’s’ portfolio popped up. The title page image was a photograph taken at night, of a beautiful woman lying on a beach wearing a mermaid tail. The moon had risen over a sea of crashing waves. It was a captivating photograph. 

“Beautiful hey?” Melanie commented.

“Yeah, wow. So is she the photographer?”

“Moonglo is the mermaid. She made that tail mermaid tail she’s wearing. She is multi-talented. I love her. She is so awesome.”

“You’re gushing! You have a crush.” Robert teased.

“Well, yeah of course I do. She likes fat guys, she’s an artist, and she’s a mermaid.” 

“That’s pretty cool.”

“Yeah, we talk all the time online. The downside is, she lives in the Netherlands.” 

“She’s pretty hot.” Rob commented. “It’s too bad she lives so far away.”

That earned Rob a playful punch in the shoulder. “Should I be jealous?” She said pretending to be offended.

“Should I?! The way you were going on about her, it seems like you're the one with the crush, not me.”

“Well, it’s not every day that a girl meets someone that shares both her artistic interests and an uncanny sexual preference for big, handsome men. I mean, I’ve met couples that look like us… maybe one of them is a bit on the heavier side, but from my own research, I have never met a woman that has honestly admitted a preference to big men.” 

“Your research huh?” 

“Well, you know…. you talk to a person long enough, and you steer the conversation towards sexual preference… and the women I’ve met don’t seem to appreciate their heavier partners bodies. That, or they just act like they don’t. I mean… they love each other, but they look past their lack of physical attraction. But Moonglo does, and it’s nice to be able to share that with someone. I hate it when people try to sympathize with me about how hard it must be to tolerate your weight fluctuations and what not. It’s not easy to admit to just anyone that I started dating you when you were a heavier guy, and I’d be just as happy if that never changed as I would be if you became an athlete.”

“But just the same, you prefer that I’m not an athlete.” Robert corrected her.

Melanie shrugged. “So sue me. I am what I am. I’m not going to lie to you. Nothing is better than a nice looking… heavier guy.” She got red again.

“Oh babe. I’m just teasing.”

“You know I would love you either way.”

“I know…. but don’t you realize that you just said the same thing as those &#8216;other women’ you’ve met? They love their hubbies even though they are a little too heavy for their personal preference. Just like, when I was getting pretty toned and muscular, you loved me just the same. What’s the big difference?”

Melanie made a face. “Yeah, smartie pants… I guess you’re kinda right. But still… it’s nice to know other girls that like chunky dudes. Here, have a look at Moonglo’s art.”

Melanie showed Robert some more of Moonglocean’s gallery. She was very talented. She had both paintings and drawings, as well as some homemade articles of clothing, and of course, that mermaid tail. There were even some under water images of her using the tail to swim. Robert understood why Melanie was so smitten with this woman. When they had finished looking at Moonglo’s gallery, she closed her laptop.

“So, what do you think of your online admirers?”

“It’s kinda cool I guess.” He finally said.

“Oh good. I hope this helps explain why I wanted to add some of the portraits to the art show.”

“It does. But the pictures you chose for the show are fairly conservative, right?”

“Yes, of course.”

“And… Oh Mel… you didn’t put the really fat ones in did you? You promised not to!” 

“No… no. Of the four nudes I entered, I have &#8216;The Lovers embrace’, &#8216;Portrait of Robert’ (that one is just your head and shoulders), and the other two are from the &#8216;Rugby’ file. All of them are tastefully covered. None of your… private parts are showing, don’t worry.”

“I forgot how graphic some of these pictures are. Hey, you said you added &#8216;The Lovers’... that’s one of the chunky ones.”

“Yeah! But you agreed! Come on, it’s of both of us. And it is my favorite drawing. And none of our private parts are showing in it.”

“Alright, it’s too late now to change it anyway. I just hope no one at the art show recognizes me.”

“How could they? You’re going to be clothed.”

“Ha ha ha.” Robert responded. 

“Oh babe, I am such a lucky girl. You are so brave to let me draw you naked!”

Rob smiled. “Yeah, well, how can I refuse you… always looking so cute with your pencil in your hair, hugging your sketch book. I’ve never been able to refuse you when you’ve had your mind set!” He was remembering back to how they first met. This petite girl, staring at him across the cafeteria holding a pencil. He had been so quick to anger back then, and he had burst out at her that first day. It wasn’t until weeks later that Rob had learned that the girl he yelled at that day really just wanted to date him.
“Look how far we’ve come. Now I’m escorting my artist girlfriend to her very first art show. I’m so proud of you.”


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 25, 2015)

I just wanted to add, that the characters in this story are the same as "melanie's muse" a story in the erotica archive under my former name. This is "6 years later".


----------



## agouderia (Feb 25, 2015)

wildandfree said:


> I just wanted to add, that the characters in this story are the same as "melanie's muse" a story in the erotica archive under my former name. This is "6 years later".



I assume 9 out of 10 BHM readers around here don't really need the explanation and are thrilled to welcome these 2 back!

Same goes to you Molly - good to see you're writing again!


----------



## Tad (Feb 25, 2015)

wildandfree said:


> I just wanted to add, that the characters in this story are the same as "melanie's muse" a story in the erotica archive under my former name. This is "6 years later".



Loving this story....and I guess I'll have to go find Melanie's Muse now! (apparently I'm the 10%  )


----------



## wildandfree (Feb 26, 2015)

All my italics disappeared! Oh no!! I'll fix it when I find time. Sorry readers!


----------



## Tad (Feb 26, 2015)

wildandfree said:


> All my italics disappeared! Oh no!! I'll fix it when I find time. Sorry readers!



Copying italics into the posting window won't work. You'll have to put the italics back in for each section by either:
- select the section and click the 'italics' button just above the editing window
- type in the command in square brackets: it is just I to start the italics and /I to end them, but putting the square brackets around them.


----------



## Anjula (Feb 26, 2015)

OH MY SWEET GOD :O i loveeeeeeed the previous part so much and now this! 
"After all this years? -always"


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 26, 2015)

Wow this is hitting so close to home in so many ways. My husband broke his leg twice so the mobility/carefulness/extra weight aspect of this makes this so real. And the cuteness begging...every day!!

I am sooooooo squee-ing happy to see this continuance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildandfree (Mar 3, 2015)

*Chapter Four: The Art Show
*

At 6:00 pm, Robert and Melanie were washed, dressed and ready to leave. They stood together in front of the full-length mirror in the bathroom.

“Damn, we’re sexy” Melanie said.

Melanie’s deep red, off the shoulder dress hugged her curves beautifully. Robert’s suit looked great too. He was handsomely covered in black, with his shirt, vest and tie in layers of red. The cut of the suit was chosen for it’s lengthening and slimming lines. Robert was already very tall, and looked massive next to his girlfriend. They had always looked peculiar together, but even their friends and families had told them many times that the effect was endearing. Robert had to admit, he looked _good_. He smiled at his reflection. 

“I should wear more suits.” He said.

“Yes you should. You look amazing.”

He glanced down at Melanie’s reflection. “You look alright.” 

For a second, Melanie looked hurt, but Rob was suppressing laughter. She gave him a little elbow. 

“Oh babe. You know you look hot. You don’t need me to tell you.”

“We _both_ look hot” she corrected.

“Ok, I have to agree, we do.”

*

They arrived at the gallery at 7:30 pm, giving them enough time to familiarize themselves with the other artists that were showing their work that night. There were three other artists sharing this gallery. 

Each person had enough space to display ten pieces. Melanie had spent hours deliberating between pieces for the show. Finally she chose: four nude drawings, four paintings featuring fantasy elements, and two paintings of natural landscapes. All of her choices were her favorites, except the drawings. If she had her own way, she would have chosen far more provocative images, but for Rob’s sake, she kept it within his comfort level. She was pleased that Rob agreed to let her display &#8216;_The Lover’s Embrace._’ Not only was it her favorite drawing, it was the most truthful, she felt. The image was very loving and tender, and she felt that it was very erotic. She was also pleased that it meant she could display some of her &#8216;fat art’. Being supportive of the beauty and sexuality of the larger form had become important to her.

It seemed to Robert that Melanie invited everyone she knew. Rob’s parents were not able to attend since they lived over a day’s drive away, and he had not made an effort to invite his friends, knowing that some of Melanie’s entries in the show were images of him. It would have been beyond embarrassing to let his friends see the nudes. It was different with Melanie’s friends and family. They already knew and liked the kind of crazy she displayed to the world. The fact that she was showing off nudes of her boyfriend did not seem that odd among her inner circle.

At 8:00 people began arriving and mingling. Melanie’s parents had arrived early and were kissing and hugging their hellos. Soon Melanie was surrounded by people that Rob knew, and a few he didn’t. Friends of theirs, Lanna and her husband, Brent, and Tim with his partner Rich had also just arrived. 

As soon as Tim saw Rob, he and his partner made their way over to the big man. Rob greeted his two friends.

“So, did you make a decision about tonight?” Tim asked Robert.

“Not yet.” Rob answered, making sure Melanie wasn’t in ear-shot.

“Why not?” Rich demanded in a cheerful voice. “You haven’t changed your mind have you?”

“Of course not. I wanted to talk to Melanie’s parents first. They’re here tonight.”

“Oh, I admire that. You’re quite the gentleman Rob.” Tim said.

“I have my moments. Look, you guys are willing to help me later if I call, right?”

“Ya, ya. Of course.”

Rob bent over to get closer to Tim and Rich. In a conspiratorial voice, Rob asked, “Are my flowers ok?”

“They’re fine. The roses are starting to open their buds nicely.” 

“And you still have a key to our place?”

“I got it.” Rich replied.

“Oh my god Rob. Relax! We got this.” Tim chided.

“Ok… good. Thanks a lot.”

“Go. Go mingle now.” Tim shooed Rob off. 

Rob looked at his partner; she was still chatting with Lanna and her husband. She was probably going to be swamped by visitors for the next hour or so, so Rob sauntered over to the snack area.

Melanie’s father was also hovering around the food table. He noticed Rob and cracked a grin. 

“Hello sir.” Rob said, smiling.

“It’s Bill, you know it’s Bill. We’re practically family! But I do like a boy with manners. Boy! I always forget how tall you are!” Bill gave Rob a friendly pat on his middle and chuckled. “There’s a little more of you than the last time we saw each other!”

_Oh god_. Robert thought. “Yeah. I’m starting a new diet -- ” He started to say, but Bill just waved his hand at Robert.

“I never meant anything by it, I was just ribbing you! You don’t need to explain anything.” Melanie’s father was not a big man. He and his wife were similarly slender and short, like his girlfriend.

“You look sharp tonight, son.” 

“Thanks Bill.” Rob answered awkwardly. Bill’s boisterous, genial nature always seemed to overwhelm Robert’s naturally reserved demeanor. Bill seemed to notice that Rob was feeling out of place. He clapped Robert on the shoulder. “Rob, you look like a man that could use a drink, come with me.”

Robert gratefully followed Bill over to the bar and the two men found an out-of-the-way spot to socialize. Rob loved Melanie’s family. It was true that he always felt awkward with them since he pretty much loomed over the lot of them… he always felt like &#8216;Shrek’ when he visited their home. And in family pictures, he was always at least a few inches taller (and wider) than everyone else in the room. But other than sticking out physically, he couldn’t have found a group that he could better belong to than her family. They were very loving, happy people. They were supportive of their children and accepting of others. 

“Are you having a good time?” Bill asked as he sipped his beer.

“Um, yeah… Melanie has a lot of admirers.”

Bill nodded, looking proudly over at his daughter. “She sure has come a long way, hasn’t she? A few years ago I would have called you a liar if you told me Melanie was going to be showing her art in public. She was always such a shy little mouse growing up. She used to have a box with a little pad-lock on it in her room, where she kept her art work. Such a secretive child.”

Rob smiled. He had heard Melanie’s parents tell such stories in the past. He remembered that Melanie had been really hesitant to share anything she was working on in their early days together. That had begun to change when she became involved as a volunteer at an art drop-in center in the inner-city. Her enthusiasm working with young teenagers at the center seemed to help her loosen up around strangers.

“Yeah, things have changed a lot for artists. She has her own online community of other artists that she shares with. I think that has helped a lot in her confidence.”

“I think you’ve had a lot to do with her confidence too, Robert. You’re the subject of some of those pictures on the wall.” Bill commented.

Rob turned red. “I couldn’t stop her. She insisted. Do you think many people will notice?”

“I wouldn’t worry. People aren’t really that perceptive when it comes down to it. Melanie clearly adores you so much that she wants to share those portraits. If anyone notices you’re the model, you should be proud!” 

Bill said nothing more about it. The two men stood next to each other for a few minutes in companionable silence, just watching the crowd of art lover’s mingling. Eventually Rob summed up the courage to say what was on his mind.

“Bill.” Rob finally said.

“Yes Robert?”

“I’m planning to ask Melanie to marry me.” There, he said it. He was about to ask if he had their blessing, but didn’t get the chance. Suddenly, Bill was hugging Robert. When he let go, Bill’s eyes were shining. 

“Stay right here! I’ll be right back!” Bill ran off. A minute later his wife Cathy was with him, and when she got close to Robert she waved her hands frantically. It looked like Bill had just wiped tears out of his eyes.

“We’ve been waiting for this! _Oh Robert!_!! When? Tonight?” Cathy asked.

“I’m not sure. I wanted to make sure you approved.” He said awkwardly.

“Such good manners! Oh honey, of course we do! Melanie’s crazy about you and so are we!”

Robert smiled, feeling really awkward. He looked through the crowd and spotted Melanie. She looked up at that moment and smiled at him. He could feel his eyes getting shiny now too. He didn’t expect this level of approval. It was overwhelming.


----------



## wildandfree (Mar 3, 2015)

*Chapter Five: Marieke*

Melanie was glowing with happiness. She had her third glass of wine in her hand, and her nerves has melted away. She didn’t feel the need to be shy. People liked her work. 

A lot of her friends had shown up, and she had spent the majority of the night just getting to everyone. She was disappointed that she didn’t get to spend too much time with Rob. Every time she had a second she looked for him in the crowd. He was very easy to spot, being one of the tallest, and most likely the largest people at the art show. Rob was spending a lot of time by the drinks and hors d'oeuvres.

_Thats my sweetheart_, she thought to herself. It was a good thing they got a nice suit that fit him well for tonight.

Before she knew it, it was getting late. A lot of her friends had already said their goodbyes. Melanie received two big hugs from her parents as they left. They were practically in tears, smiling and telling her they were so proud.

Nice, but weird.

Melanie had stuck close to her gallery section for the majority of the night. She hadn’t realized that she would spend most of the night cornered in one spot. She was glad that she had time to visit with the other artists before the gallery officially opened. 

Besides not being able to mingle, she was pleased by the effect that she was getting by standing near her art. One of the other artists, Josef, had made it clear to her in the past that he found her attractive, but he didn’t flirt with her all night. He looked at her art, saw the nude drawing of her and Robert embracing, and just smiled politely and walked away. _Finally, he believes that I’m not available to date._ She realized happily. 

“So, having fun?” He asked. Rob looked really happy, as he pulled Melanie close to him.

“Oh Robert! This is great!”

“I’m glad.” He kissed her on the top of her head.

“How has your night been?” Melanie asked her partner.

“Really, really good. I had a great talk with your parents.”

“What about?”

“I’ll tell you later.”

There were still loads of people mingling. Robert took a gulp from his cup, looking around, as if scanning for someone.

“Do you know a woman named &#8216;Marieke?’” He asked Melanie.

“Marieke? No. I don’t think so, why?”

“Well, I was outside getting some fresh air a while ago and I felt this woman staring at me. She asked if I wanted to smoke with her. I said no thanks, I don’t smoke, and she said, &#8216;oh, it’s just marijuana’. I said no thanks again… and this is the weird part. She said &#8216;You’re even more handsome in the flesh, Robert.’ I was so surprised I didn’t say anything. And then she said &#8216;It’s ok Robert, I’m not hitting on you, I know your girlfriend.”

“Marieke?” Melanie asked again.

“Yeah. I didn’t really think anything of it after that. I mean, if you don’t actually know her, she might have just seen my name on the drawings. She did look sort of familiar, but I swear, I don’t think I’ve ever met her before.”

Melanie looked very serious, and excited suddenly. “Rob, what did she look like?”

“Really pretty. Blonde, tall.”

“Oh my god. We need to find her. Rob, did she leave? Have you seen her?” Melanie said excitedly.

“Mel, what’s this all about?”

“I think you just met my online friend! I think that might have been Moonglocean!”
Robert looked at her, surprised and confused. “The girl you were showing me earlier?”

“It’s possible.”

Robert scanned the room again, and easily spotted the tall, elegant blonde woman wearing a short, sea-blue dress.

“There.” Rob said, pointing.

She was looking at them. When she saw Rob catch her eye, she began to cross the room. 

“Crocus May, I presume?” Asked the blonde woman, in a rich, dutch accent.

“Moonglo?” Melanie asked back.

“Yes! Marieke.” Said the blonde while nodding emphatically. 

Suddenly both the women were squealing and talking in high, high pitched voices. Melanie felt Rob give her a kiss on the top of her head. When she turned to introduce him, she noticed Rob had sauntered back to the snack table.

“What are you doing here!?!” Melanie exclaimed.

“I came to see you, silly! I accepted a short work term in Canada, and you had told me about this art show over a month ago. So I made plans to surprise you!”

“I can’t believe it! This is such a shock!”

“Ya. I’ve just been hanging out, waiting until you weren’t too busy to say hello. You are very popular! I met Robert outside earlier, but he had no idea who I was! It was so funny!”
Melanie laughed as well. “Yeah, he just told me. He’s so sweet, I think you frightened him off!”

“Oh ya… I guess I came on a little strong. He’s so handsome, Crocus! Sorry… Melanie!”

“I don’t blame you. I know he’s a babe.” Melanie said proudly.

“Oh Melanie, he is even bigger in person than the portraits suggest.”

“Actually…” Melanie leaned in to her friend and said conspiratorially “He has gotten a lot fatter recently. He has never been this heavy before.”

“I bet you don’t mind at all, do you?” Marieke nudged her playfully.

“Not one bit. He’s so hot! It’s almost like doing it with a sexy stranger.” She admitted. 

This is why she liked being friends with another &#8216;female-fat-admirer’. She would never admit to any of her other friends that Rob’s weight-gain was a turn-on. There were a lot of things Melanie shared with Marieke about Rob. She shared all her lusts, fears, questions and joys with Marieke, because Marieke understood. She felt comforted when she shared her confession that she was less physically attracted to Rob when he had gotten into sports a few years ago. If she had said that to her other friends they would have laughed at her, or worse. It wasn’t that she wanted Rob fat and miserable. Not at all. But who else could sympathise with her? She wrote to tell her friend that Robert’s doctor had suggested that he stick to low-impact sports after he was injured; she had shared her worries about Robert’s depression when he began gaining all the weight back. If she tried to talk to Lanna or Tim about it they would just try to convince Melanie that she needed to force her partner to diet. They didn’t understand that it wasn’t necessarily that easy.
There were many times that Melanie felt like she couldn’t relate to anyone else when it came to issues of sexuality. They had bonded over very graphic conversations sometimes. 

Marieke poured her heart out to Melanie countless times as well. The troubles finding a decent man in the Netherlands. The turn-ons that only FFA’s could relate to. The loneliness. The frustrations. 

“Well I didn’t mean to come on too strong. To be honest…” Marieke leaned in close, “it has been a long, long time since I’ve had sex. And I was a bit intoxicated when I talked to your partner. He looked good enough to eat.” Marieke added hungrily. “Sorry” she said again. “I am maybe still a bit drunk.”

“That’s ok. I’m a little tipsy too. But you are such a babe, what guy wouldn’t want you?”

Marieke laughed. “I guess maybe I’m picky. I only want a sexy fat man in my bed. Well, there are not enough of them at home I guess.”

“How long has it been?”

“I split up with my boyfriend about 8 months ago. So… 8 months.”

“You need to break the spell.” Melanie suggested.

“Well unless you want to share your hot boyfriend with me, I can’t say I’ve been too lucky lately.” Marieke joked.

Melanie gave Marieke a _significant _look. 

***

The tall, attractive blonde woman and his girlfriend were embracing. 
There was hugging and what sounded like a private language being spoken. Rob couldn’t understand anything that was going on. But Melanie was very excited and happy. He quietly excused himself to grab another drink and visit the snacks.

Another twenty minutes past. Robert noticed that everyone else that he knew had left, and the crowd was thinning considerably. He glanced at his phone; the time was nearly midnight. A handsome man about his age approached him and made introductions. It was Josef, one of the other artists. Rob put down his plate and shook the man’s hand.

“You are Melanie’s partner. I know her from &#8216;Space Cinque’. She’s very talented.”

“Oh, right, that’s the artist resource center in St.Boniface, right? And thank you, yes, I think Melanie is very talented.” He paused and then added, “So are you.”

“Thank you.” 

“Are you having a good time, Robert?” Josef asked.

“It has been a great night. Everyone here is very talented. What a great turn out.” Robert stared in adoration to where his girlfriend was still talking animatedly with the blonde woman, Marieke. 

Josef noticed the look in Rob’s eye. He sipped his beverage, looking from Robert to the women, who were making a bit of a scene; their high pitched laughter filling the room. Both women had fresh drinks and sure looked like they were enjoying them. 

“I wouldn’t mind being you tonight, Robert.” Josef said after a long pause.

“Why is that?” Rob was confused. Artists were an odd sort, he noticed.

Josef gestured. “I’ve noticed that every few minutes those two turn and stare at you. When you aren’t looking at them.”

Rob turned quickly, and noticed the women giggle and look away. He was right. 

“I want to do a little experiment. May I ask you to remove your jacket?” Josef asked.

“Gladly. It’s very hot in here.” Robert obliged. He immediately felt the coolness of the air through the thin fabric of his dress shirt. It felt great. He was sweating. And, come to think of it, he was drunk. This Josef was a funny character.

“How about… open the top buttons of your shirt.” Josef suggested.

“Excuse me?”

“An experiment. Please. I’m not trying to come on to you.”

Robert shrugged. He loosened the collar of his shirt a bit and opened the top two buttons. It did feel better to bet a bit of air on his skin. “Why am I doing this, Josef?”

“Look. If you want to catch fish, you need to bait the hook, yes?” Josef looked pleased. 

It occurred to Rob that Josef was probably as drunk as he felt.

Josef gestured with his eyes over his shoulder and then back at Rob. Rob was confused. He looked over to Melanie and Marieke. They were staring at him and smiling. Marieke whispered something into Melanie’s ear, and they both started giggling again.

“Look, it’s obvious that Melanie’s friend thinks you're attractive.”

“Oh, yeah, I know. She told me earlier.”

“_Then why are you standing here?_! There are two beautiful women staring at you in a way men everywhere wish women would stare at them! You should be over there.”

“I didn’t want to get in the way.”

Josef chuckled. “Nevermind, you oblivious man. Thanks for humouring me. Look, it was nice to meet you. And listen, like I said… I wouldn’t mind being you tonight. You’re a lucky man.”

“I know I’m lucky.” Robert said. Still confused by the strange man named Josef.

“No, no. Listen. If I am right… you will be very lucky.” Josef winked. “I’ve got to be off now.”
Robert watched Josef walk away. He scooped the last of his snacks into his mouth and finished his drink. With his jacket slung over his arm, he made his way back to his girlfriend. He felt confused by his strange interaction with Josef. 

Melanie and Marieke were gathering their jackets, still talking non-stop. 

“Hello lover, I’m ready to go, are you?” She seemed a little drunk, but happy.

“Yep, whenever you’re ready.”

“Would it be ok if we went over to Marieke’s hotel for a nightcap?” 

“Yeah, sure.” He agreed. He wasn’t tired, just tired of standing. And was interested to become acquainted with the pretty blonde woman, particularly somewhere comfortable where he could sit down. It wasn’t that late yet. His ideas for this weekend could still work.

Melanie threw her arms around him. “I’m sorry we haven’t gotten a lot of time together all night” she said.

“That’s ok my darling. I’ve had a great time.” It was true. He was remembering his conversation with Melanie’s parents.

“You’re so great.” Melanie said emotionally.

Marieke was gazing warmly at both of them.

They waited out on the street for ten minutes for the cab to arrive. Rob was finally introduced properly to Marieke. As it turned out, Marieke was in Canada on a two month work assignment. She was working out of Calgary, Alberta. She had just been there two weeks, when she realized that Melanie had an art show coming up. Instead of arranging a visit, she decided to be spontaneous and book a flight to Winnipeg for the weekend. As a happy result, everything had turned out as planned. 

Robert was impressed and told her as much. Marieke had a tenacity about her. He could tell his partner was enamoured with her since Melanie kept finding reasons to touch the other woman. 

It was pretty hot.

Rob wondered what this night still had in store.


----------



## Tad (Mar 3, 2015)

I slapped on some standard formatting on these latest two sections (after I finished devouring them, of course!)


----------



## Anjula (Mar 4, 2015)

Omg yes!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Mar 5, 2015)

Oooou...interesting!!!


----------



## wildandfree (Mar 6, 2015)

Tad said:


> I slapped on some standard formatting on these latest two sections (after I finished devouring them, of course!)



Thanks Tad, I'm still pretty green at this. &#9786;


----------



## wildandfree (Mar 6, 2015)

So I will warn any readers now that it's going to get very sexual and it may not be what some people enjoy. So that's the warning. Probably be up in the next week or so.


----------



## Anjula (Mar 24, 2015)

wildandfree said:


> So I will warn any readers now that it's going to get very sexual and it may not be what some people enjoy. So that's the warning. Probably be up in the next week or so.



I simply can't wait &#128525;


----------



## Tad (Mar 24, 2015)

Anjula said:


> I simply can't wait &#128525;



I know right -- was that a warning, or a sales pitch?


----------



## Anjula (Mar 25, 2015)

Tad said:


> I know right -- was that a warning, or a sales pitch?



Sales pitch for sure


----------



## ALS (Mar 25, 2015)

Super hot + great writing!


----------



## lille (Mar 25, 2015)

I love it! Super hot and extremely relatable. You perfectly captured the inner turmoil of adoring how a partner looks getting fatter, but also feeling the guilt of knowing it may not be the best for their health.


----------



## wildandfree (Mar 27, 2015)

Chapter 6:
What Happens in the Hotel Room Part 1

After a quick cab ride, they arrived at the Hotel Fort Garry, a stately old building at the citys center. Rob had always enjoyed the Hotel Fort Garry, for it was a magnificent structure, located just across from the train station on Main Street. Built at a time when the train was the main form of transportation, the hotel was the place where the upper class could find opulent accommodation. It was also rumoured to have a haunted hotel room. 

Oh goodness, Marieke, they must pay you very well. Melanie commented. The statement was warranted, the Fort Garry was not one of the cheaper hotels one could stay at.

Marieke laughed. Oh, this was another happy coincidence! For my work assignment I needed to come to Winnipeg anyway at some point to meet some clients. So I arranged the appointments so that I could meet my clients Friday yesterday. This way, my employer paid for the suite and gave me the weekend to wrap up all the business.

Wow. That was smart. Said Rob. 

Lucky timing. Agreed Marieke.

In the elevator up to her room, Marieke smiled very sexually at Robert. Like I said earlier Robert, you are more handsome in real life.

Melanie giggled and leaned in to Robert. Yeah my man is a babe. 

He felt his face grow hot. In the mirrored elevator, their reflections looked strange and foreign to him. In his fine evening attire he almost didnt recognize himself. The huge man in the mirror was standing with two of the most beautiful women hed ever seen. The women were both still discussing how attractive Robert looked. It was odd.

The close quarters of the elevator seemed to be making the situation extremely intimate. He attempted to respond to the womens comments about his looks by suggesting that it must be the nice suit he was wearing. 

Ya. It is the suit for sure. Marieke teased. Both the women laughed. Maybe its the man that is shaping the suit that makes it so fine to look at.

Marieke gazed at him the way that a lion must stare at a gazelle. Rob looked in the mirror at Melanie to gauge her reaction to her friends aggressive sexuality, but Melanie just gave her partner a sexy wink. Rob felt his trousers tighten. 

*Ping!* 

The elevator stopped at the seventh floor. Rob felt relief to be out of the mirrored box, he was getting all hot around the collar and felt like he needed to get some air to dissipate the growing need he was feeling. He wanted to ask his girlfriend if she noticed the weird sexual energy he was getting from Marieke, but Melanie was caught up in conversation with the other woman. 

In Mariekes hotel room, there was one king sized bed, a lounging area, a dry bar, a mini-fridge and a jacuzzi tub. Rob whistled and the grandeur of the suite.

Marieke smiled at him as she sauntered over to the lounge area. I know is it not fabulous? I feel like a queen in here She kicked off her heels and fell back into a dark brown, velvety lounge chair. 

Are you kidding me? A jacuzzi?! Melanie exclaimed as she excitedly explored the hotel room.

Oh, yes. I paid for the upgrade. I wanted to treat myself in case I made any new friends this weekend. She laughed lightly to herself but gave Melanie a knowing smile. She grabbed the room service menu. Shall we say, a bottle of wine, three coffees and a tray of dainties? She didnt really wait for a response. Lovely.

Melanie had removed her heels as well, and had collapsed on the bed. Robert just stood by the entrance holding his jacket. He was getting the feeling that the women were up to something.

Babe! Melanie called over to Robert, You were just saying your feet were sore. Get comfortable! Sit down.

Yes, please Robert. Get comfortable. My hotel room is your hotel room. Marieke added. 

Melanie grabbed her boyfriend and gently pushed him on to the bed and pulled his shoes off. She then made a point of undoing his tie. With Melanie intimately close to him, she whispered, _what would you say if I said that Marieke was interested in having an intimate encounter with both of us?
_
_Are you serious?_ Holy shit. Was Josef right? 

Melanie stared seriously at Robert. He stared back. Shocked. Slowly, a grin crossed over his face. Melanie took his cue, and smiled back.

_That...uhm. that sounds I dont know! What do you want? This is crazy! _He whispered back.

_I know but its kind of like now or never. I mean remember our conversation?
_
Robert did remember the conversation. It was probably over a year ago. They were just lazing around playfully at home on a Saturday afternoon, talking. The conversation turned to how they would react to group sex.

Would you? Melanie had asked her partner.

I already have the most beautiful woman, why would I want anyone else? Rob had answered, kissing her.

Oh come on now. Seriously? If I came to you one day and said I had brought over a friend and we both wanted to have sex with you, youd say no?

A girl-friend not a guy-friend right?

Yeah. Say I brought home a friend who you thought was hot, and I said we wanted to have a threesome.

Seriously?

Yeah. Theoretically, this is happening.

Ok, theoretically. Were not talking about the body I had when I was playing rugby though are we? Were talking about me.

Big sexy Rob, yes.

Honey. I know you like me, but you are never going to find another girl that wants to have sex 
with you and your fat boyfriend. End of story.

But what if? Melanie had persisted. I think it would be so hot.

When Melanie had said that, Rob stopped teasing. You seriously think it would be sexy to bring another girl in?

Yeah I mean, sure if it was right person. Imagine two girls all the things we could do to you And your such a big, sexy man there is enough of you to go around.

Rob took her hand and placed it over his groin so she could feel how hard shed just made him. She had squeezed him gently in response, and pressed her body against his.

So, would you want to try it? She had asked again in a sexier voice.

Rob smiled mischievously at her. Of course I would. What guy wouldnt. Its just very, very unlikely.

Now, sitting on the bed in the Fort Garry Hotel, Robert felt his pants get very tight. He took Melanies hand, and placed it over his groin. He slowly nodded. Melanie grinned before giving him a very sensual kiss on the mouth. 

She began to unbutton his vest.

_No._ Rob suddenly said quietly. Melanie gave him a look, the kind of look women everywhere give their significant other when they are being silly. 

_My belly will stick out. _He said in whispered tones to his lover.

Babe. You couldnt be in better company. Melanie answered quietly back to him. She made no moves to continue, but she didnt back off either.

Until now Marieke had been pretending not to pay attention, but now she said, Not to intrude, but Robert, I couldnt help but notice you ate about ten little plates of hors doeuvres. I think maybe you would be comfortable to take off that cute little vest.

See? Melanie said, still leaning in to her lovers body.

Robert could tell he was blushing. He could feel the eyes of the women on his body. He could feel their hunger. He then made the conscious decision to stop being difficult, and just see what happened. After all, if it all went wrong, he could easily leave. And if it all didnt go wrong, well.

He then let Melanie remove his red paisley vest, and as she popped open the last button, he felt his massive gut relax into the billowy material of his shirt. It felt wonderful. As sharp as he looked all night, he had to concede that there were obviously limits to the amount of time a guy could stuff himself into a handsome garment. Rob was also thankful to Kyle at the moment, who had expertly suggested that he wear suspenders rather than a belt underneath his vest. Kyle had called suspenders the sharp-dressed husky gentlemens best friend. They held up the pants better than a belt, and didnt cause a sore welt down the tender middle of a big belly. And Rob had to concede that his was a pretty big belly. With the vest out of the way, he reached in his pants and tugged the shirt tails out, then he loosened off the suspenders. He really didnt want to be wearing the whole get up any longer, but without the suspenders, would his pants fall down? He pulled the suspenders off his shoulders and let them fall down around his thighs. All those h'orderves were keeping his pants hugged around his belly after all.

Marieke did not try to hide the lust in her expression as she stared at Roberts body. The thin fabric of the dress shirt was snug around his middle. 

Rob cleared his throat. He felt flattered. Of course, he was no stranger to aggressive women his Melanie had really come out of her shell in the time they had been together. She wasnt shy about what she liked, and what she didnt like. But just the same, he had not seen her this sexual in front of strangers.

He thought about that. _Marieke isnt a stranger to Melanie. They are nearly best friends that just happened to have only met tonight. And they are both intensely attracted to the same type of men. Men like me.
_
There was a knock at the door.

Ah, our treats! Marieke said happily.

The tray was wheeled in. A plump looking young man took a quick look at the two women and then looked at Robert. He thanked Marieke for the tip and took one last look at Robert before he let himself out. Robert couldnt quite make out the expression on the young mans face. He tried not to think about it. 

Marieke cued up some jazz on her phone, which added the right amount of sass to their intimate party. When everything had been set out for her guests, Marieke took out a little bag from her purse and began preparing a pipe with crushed buds of cannabis. The pipe was passed around to help everyone loosen up. They took turns blowing the smoke out the hotel window so that the neighboring suites wouldnt smell anything.

Soon _everything_ was funny. And everything tasted so good. This was the main reason that Robert didnt regularly smoke marijuana. He enjoyed the relaxing effects, and the euphoria that the herb produced, but he had to admit to himself that if he smoked often he would probably be ten times fatter than he already was.

They drank their coffees and shared some of the dainties that Marieke had chosen. Mini cream-filled puffs, some caramels and chocolate biscuits. The ladies seemed to be enjoying watching Rob sample everything. 

I shouldnt be hungry. He said. Ive been nibbling all night.

But even as he said it he couldnt stop trying a little bit of everything. Damn marijuana always made everything soooo tasty! The ladies had made space for him to sit between the two of them on the couch. They both showed equal enjoyment watching Rob, and he was starting to feel really silly about how popular he was all the sudden. He leaned back between the two women after polishing off the last of the dainties.

He felt very relaxed.

He felt very good.

And for some reason he felt unbelievably sexy. It was weird. Rob wouldnt say that feeling sexy was something that happened often. He wrote it off as an effect from the marijuana. He was just so relaxed, and he knew that his sexy girlfriend was sitting to his right, and another sexy woman that he just met, was sitting on his left. It wasnt just pretend. Both the women found him very attractive. It wasnt a situation he had ever found himself in before. 

Wait. Not true.

This is what it felt like when he had been playing rugby and Melanie confessed to him that a bunch of the other guys wives thought he was hot. After that, when he saw other women look at him he had started liking it. Thinking about it now, it was all very clear. When he was strutting around in his tight shorts, showing off his hard body, Melanies physical responses to him were mild. Sure, she had praised him and was proud of him, but she was far cooler in the bedroom. The thought struck him: If this situation had occurred when he was trim and athletic, it probably wouldnt have happened. 

And as much as he liked how hot he felt when he was athletic, he had to admit that he did very little to try and diet and exercise after he was injured. For him, staying in shape had been a constant struggle. He was always having to eat less than he wanted, and what he did eat, was always healthy choices, rather than choices that made him feel very satisfied. When he was athletic he wasnt getting unsolicited blow-jobs while he laid in bed nibbling potato chips. His tubby ass got way more pinches and spanks then his tight butt ever did. And when he was cooking dinner, he could count on the fact that Melanie would find her way behind him and grope his soft pecs and round belly until he gave in and kissed her. 

So when he had an excuse to lay around all day and have Melanie bring him anything he asked for, he embraced it. She loved to fuss over him. She made him the tastiest treats, and enjoyed sitting with him, watching him gobble it all up. He didnt try to stop her. 

She had cooled to him when he has thin and athletic. And then, once he starting packing on the pounds again, she had warmed again. He didnt even think Melanie was aware of how different her reactions to him were. 

Now, Robert was the fattest he had ever been. His ass had widened, his thick thighs rubbed, and he could feel the way he swayed differently when he walked. His belly had new stretch marks from how gluttonous he had become. When he was seated, his bigger belly rested comfortably and heavily on his thighs. His relationship with everything around his changed. He brushed up against surfaces, and bumped into things he didnt normally need to make room for. If things had been different in his life, he was sure he would have become hopelessly depressed. Robert couldnt believe his good fortune to have a wonderful partner like Melanie, who had never made him feel like he needed to change his body to make her happy. She was always supportive and loving. And she never ceased to surprise him in the ways she made her affection to him known. Right now, for example, the way they identified with their sexual relationship was about to be exercised in a very new way. 

Marieke had begun to fill the jacuzzi tub with water. She was humming and dancing to the music as she tested the temperature of the water and added fluffy bubbles.

Melanie had her hand on his shirt, and she was slowly opening the buttons. She had spread it open just past his nipples to where his belly began to rise and expand. Robert had elected not to wear an undershirt on this night. His hairy chest was moist with perspiration. He looked into his lovers eyes to see excitement and lust radiating off of her. Keep going? Melanie asked quietly. Rob nodded. Suck in your belly. Melanie instructed. Rob did as she asked. With his belly sucked in, she was able to undo the rest of the shirt without fighting the strain his gut was putting on the buttons. All the while, Marieke was just sitting on the edge of the jacuzzi, watching. 

You're still sucking in your tummy babe. 

Oh He sighed and eased out. When he relaxed his belly, his waistband slid down and his belly pooled out over the top of his pants. The effect it had on the ladies was uncanny. Both of them made a sound that Rob had only heard Melanie make when looking at his body. Rob chuckled at the absurdity of it all, but that seemed to interest them even more. 

Oh my! Marieke exclaimed. Melanie nodded at the other woman. Watching his big belly jiggle when he laughed was sexy. _Boobs jiggling is sexy, bums bouncing is sexy ok, I guess I get it._ Rob thought. Personally he always felt it was a bit repulsed the way his fat gut shook and jiggled all the time, but there were two women right here who disagreed. It occurred to him that he was incredibly lucky. 

Is this the kind of thing you do often, Marieke? Rob asked.

This is my first time.

Oh. Me too. said Rob.

Me too. Melanie also admitted. 

I was always curious though but I never met another girl that liked fat men like I do. So, how would l fulfill my curiosity? But then this. And you know I would never of asked Melanie if it wasnt obvious that she was so completely in love with you. And you Robert you are completely in love with her. I would never have asked if there was a chance I thought I could damage your relationship to each other.

She ran her hand through the water. The tub is ready. Marieke announced. 

She turned her back to the two lovers and slipped out of her pretty blue dress. She had matching lingerie underneath. It was also ocean blue. The room was very warm, and in the low light, Marieke said I want this to continue but if either of you is uncomfortable, I wont be offended if you want to stop. I want this to be fun. After saying that, Marieke boldly slipped out of her panties and stepped into the hot tub.

She slowly lowered herself in to the sudsy water and pulled off her bra before sinking down to her shoulders. Marieke moaned quietly as she acclimatized to the heat of the water. Melanie was right behind her, she began to slip out of her dress as well.

Im just going to use the washroom quick Rob said lamely. 

Dont take too long. Melanie called to him.

He turned the bathroom fan on and turned on the tap. Under the layers of sound, he reached for his phone.

***

_*Ring! Ringiitty Ring Ring!*
*Ring! Ringiitty Ring Ring!*
_

Ughh. Phones for you.
_*Ring! Ringiitty Ring Ring!*_

Ughh. Tim Tim. Wake up. Your phone
_*Ring! Ringiitty Ring Ring!*_

Huh? Oh Tim rolled over and reached sleepily for his phone.

Worst ringtone ever! Rich complained from his side of the bed. 

_*Ring! Ringiitty Ring Ring!*_

Ok ok Tim reasoned with his device. 

_*Ring! Ringitty --*_ 

Hello? Tim said sleepily.

Tim! Said the voice on the other end of the line. Tim! Its Robert.

For goodness sakes Rob! When you said youd get back to me, I thought you meant AT A REASONABLE HOUR!

Im sorry! Look. I meant to call you sooner. Something came up. Uh we didnt end up going home after the art show.

Well where the heck are you now? Wed given up on you hours ago. Its 2:00 AM!

I know, I know I need a favor.

What? Now? Are you in trouble?

There was muffled voices and giggling in the background. 

Not in trouble. But plans changed. A lot. Im at the Hotel Fort Garry

Whats going on at your end? Tim asked suspiciously.

Look, I cant explain right now. But Mel and I are getting a room here, and it would be super-awesome- amazing if you could bring some stuff here to surprise Melanie.

Are you serious? Were in bed. 

Its super important.

Are you planning to propose? Because if your not, you can forget it. Tim said flatly. 

There were more voices heard in the background. 

-- Yup! Im coming out right away! No. Im um not talking to anyone! Can you do it? Will you help?

Tim sighed and let Rob sweat it out for a minute. Of course Ill help you, I said I would didnt I?

Oh thank goodness. Look Tim, I owe you big. Ok, here is what I need you to do...

***


The two women were drinking wine and laughing when he finally got out of the bathroom. There were enough bubbles in the tub that the water obscured the fact that they were both lounging completely naked in the hot water. They both turned to watch him walk towards them.

Who were you talking to? Melanie asked.

Oh um I was just making some plans. I called down to the lobby to get us a room for tonight. So we dont have to find a cab. after. 

That was smart thinking babe. Now if your finished being sneaky there is still room for one more. 

Both the women giggled. They were both clearly feeling silly from the alcohol. Then Melanie looked more seriously. Are you feeling shy? We can close our eyes until you get in the water if you want.

Marieke giggled again, and made a show to cover her eyes. Then she said But Im going to count backwards from 10. And then Im going to open my eyes!

Oh! Um ok. The first part was easy. With his pants already under his gut, they wanted to fall off, so Robert let them.

10! 9! 8!

Rob looked at the girls. They were snickering but they both did have there eyes closed. He slid his shirt off and started on his socks. 

7! 6! 5!

Now he just had his tight way too tight boxer-briefs on. He squeezed them down his legs and heard them drop to the floor. There. In a flash he considered that there was a great big difference between a very well dressed fat man and a naked fat man. He hoped he wasnt making a huge mistake. Excusing himself the pun, he had to trust his gut. 

4! 3!

With the confidence that his woman thought he was sexy, and he trusted her, he carefully climbed in and slowly began to lower himself in the hot water next to Melanie.

2! 1! Ah! Well done!

The water had risen all the way to the top. Happily, this jacuzzi had a built-in flood lip, so if the water overflowed, it went harmlessly down a gutter and not onto the floor. It was very nice to have the water so deep. Now he was in a jacuzzi tub with two very hot women.

_Holy shit. This is going to happen!_


----------



## ALS (Mar 28, 2015)

:eat1: bravo!


----------



## Anjula (Mar 28, 2015)

Delicious &#128525;


----------



## Undine (Mar 29, 2015)

I am SO HAPPY you came back and decided to continue Melanie and Rob's story! I've seriously read "Melanie's Muse" at least 25 times - it's one of my favorites, and I'm loving this continuation. Thank you!


----------



## wildandfree (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the encouraging words! I'm still working on the next portion! Plus I have about 4 chapters of a new story in the works as well. Of course it is now spring where I live, so my time spent indoors on personal projects is now reduced. But hopefully I will work on it soon.


----------



## magodamilion (Apr 8, 2015)

Great story. That last section especially just wow!


----------

